# Shiny fram of pt-100



## renington1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a pt-100 stainless that I really like except for that super shiny frame. Does anyone have any ideas on how to dull it somewhat short of bead blasting it?


----------



## Stoo (Mar 16, 2008)

You don't like it shiny? Man I was lookin at the one with gold accents and pearl grips. That's a straight up PIMP GUN.:smt042 You could try some 1000 or 2000 grit sandpaper. But it would be hard to get it even. I think strippin it down and getting a media blast would give you the best finish. Maybe with baking soda.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Not pimp guns but those ones are sexy.
Desert:








OD Green:


----------



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

heck yeah, Pt-100 is a damn sexy gun!


----------

